# Insurance for Bully Breeder



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

What companies are likely to insure your home if you own and breed American Bullies?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You'll need to specify state.
But in most cases HO companies are now excluding dog bites so don't care what breed you have.


----------



## InformationGatherer (Jul 17, 2016)

Just an update: from my experience it involved just calling around and seeing who was willing to work with me. There were not many but the route being advised is to have some kind of business insurance as the HO insurance doesn't cover as you mentioned.


----------

